# Externe SSD wird nicht erkannt (für Festplatten-Kloning)



## TomandYolly (22. Juli 2017)

*Externe SSD wird nicht erkannt (für Festplatten-Kloning)*

Hallo Zusammen,

immer hört und liest man wie einfach es ist, kurz mal eine neue SSD zu installieren. Tja - hätte mir denken können, das dass für mich wohl nicht zutrifft.

Mein Problem:
Ich möchte eine neue SSD "ScanDisk Ultra II" (500 GB) in meinen vorhandenen PC (Windows 8.1) einbauen - mit Klonen der vorhandenen Windowspartition einer normalen Festplatte (welche ich bereits im Vorfeld partioniert habe, damit Laufwerk C die gleiche Größe hat wie die SSD).

Über Amazon einen 3.0 USB-Adapter für SATA besorgt - und Platte damit an den 3.0 USB-Konakt angeschlossen.

Jetzt ging das Problem los:
Die SSD wurde nicht als USB-Gerät in meiner Geräteliste angezeigt und kann somit auch nicht ausgewählt werden.
Über etwas googlen dann in der Datenträgerverwaltung nach gesehen. Dort wird ein unbekannter Datenträger angezeigt. Es geht auch gleich ein Fenster auf, wo ich durch Klicken ein Kästchen auswählen kann, für eine Initialisierung. Leider bekomme ich in beiden Fällen eine Fehlermeldung (eine davon sagt aus, das die Größe der Platte nicht korrekt ist).

Nun stehe ich da, in meinen kurzen Hosen.

Wie bekomme ich Zugriff auf die SSD?
Kann sie ja nicht mal formatieren, ohne Zugriff.

Über Eigenschaften in der Datenverwaltung habe ich Zugriff auf alle Daten der Platte - das würde ja bedeuten, dass die Platte nicht defekt ist oder das Kabel.
Aber wo liegt nun der Hase begraben?

Ich habe bisher nicht versucht, die Platte direkt an einen SATA-Anschluss anzubinden - das war mir jetzt aufgrund diesem o. a. Fehler kein Aufwand wert.

Wenn weitere Infos benötigt werden - einfach Fragen. Ich versuche dann zu antworten.

Wäre toll, wenn jemand eine Lösung hat - evtl. eine Einfache lach.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## NatokWa (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Externe SSD wird nicht erkannt (für Festplatten-Kloning)*

Warum MACHST du so einen Unsinn ? Wenn die SSD nicht extern benutzt werden soll BAU SIE EIN !
Diese ganzen USB-Adapter sind in 80% aller Fälle mehr Eletroschrott als brauchbar + haben größte Probleme mit einem unformatierten+UnANGELEGTEN Volume , die sind nicht darauf ausgelegt das das Laufwerk erst erstellt werden muss , damit ist der Kontroller schlicht überfordert .

BTW : Ein gutes Cloning Tool löscht die geklonte Platte sofort , damit entstehen keine Konflikte beim Sys-Start . ALleine schon deshalb ist dein Vorgehen unsinnig .


----------



## TomandYolly (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Externe SSD wird nicht erkannt (für Festplatten-Kloning)*

Thema erledig ... in einem anderen Forum Lösung gefunden.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Externe SSD wird nicht erkannt (für Festplatten-Kloning)*

Und welche?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Externe SSD wird nicht erkannt (für Festplatten-Kloning)*

Er mußte erst überzeugt werden, die SSD an einen freien SATA Port zu hängen, dann konnte er klonen, mußte allerdings auch die Software dazu wechseln, mit MiniTool Partition Wizard Free konnte er auch die EFI Systempartition mitklonen, so klappte schlußendlich alles. Das einzige Problem das auf ihn noch zukommt ist das er jetzt nur 2% freien Speicherplatz hat, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## Woga65 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Externe SSD wird nicht erkannt (für Festplatten-Kloning)*

Für future use:
Für ein optisches LW hatte ich mir Ende 2016 diesen Adapter zugelegt:
Inateck USB 3.0 zu SATA Konverter Adapter fur 2.5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Mittlerweile nutze ich ihn für alles, wo ich mal fix ohne Schrauberei draufschauen oder ein Medium klonen will. Solange er mit stabilen belastbaren 12V versorgt wird, macht er alles mit - Booten, Klonen, Formatieren, Kopieren, Blu-Ray / DVD brennen, uralte SATA 1 Disks, moderne mit SATA 3, SSD, Notebookplatten.

Das mitgelieferte 2A Steckernetzteil ist ausreichend, aber weil ich den Adapter mittlerweile häufiger nutze, habe ich mir 12V von der PSU des Rechners via Hohlstecker nach außen gelegt.


----------



## HeinnoK (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Externe SSD wird nicht erkannt (für Festplatten-Kloning)*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem das auf ihn noch zukommt ist das er jetzt nur 2% freien Speicherplatz hat, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle.



Kannst du mir sagen, wie man die angeht?


----------

